# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 01/2014



## PCGH_Marco (27. November 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 01/2014 ist ab sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 4. Dezember 2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 01/2014 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.

*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 01/2014 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 01/2014 haben euch gefallen?

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scalon (30. November 2013)

Aufrüsttipps für Spielehits: Need for Speed Rivals, ernsthaft?  ~> Meine 7950 schafft (würde schaffen!) nur 30 Fps auf was soll ich jetzt bloß aufrüsten


----------



## stoepsel (30. November 2013)

Anscheinend wieder schöne viele gelbe Balken- muss ich haben... Benchmarks sind einfach genau meine Lektüre! 
Also, ich werde dann in zwei Wochen mal mein Statement abgeben... CU


----------



## Scalon (30. November 2013)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Anscheinend wieder schöne viele gelbe Balken- muss ich haben... Benchmarks sind einfach genau meine Lektüre!
> Also, ich werde dann in zwei Wochen mal mein Statement abgeben... CU


 Ich vermutlich auch, hatte zuerst gedacht die Kommentare würde in der News erscheinen und nicht direkt im Sammelthread xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2013)

Habe mir gerade die DVD zu Gemüte geführt... hat Raff eigentlich nen Zuschlag bekommen für die überdurchschnittliche Präsenz in den Videos? 

Bevor der gedruckte Teil dran ist schon mal ein Lob für die bewegten Bilder: Die Aufrüsttipps für die 290(X)+Custom Kühler haben mich nun endgültig davon abgehalten mir das (persönlich) anzutun, da ist mir dir Lösung für sie SpaWas bei aktuell erhältlichen Kühlern irgendwie nicht... gewissensberuhigend genug. Vielleicht komt da ja noch was sehr überzeugendes ab Werk auf den Markt.

Liebe Hersteller, das Rennen ist eröffnet! Ich habe Bedarf nach mehr Grafikleistung und bin bereit für eine gute Custom 290X oder 780Ti zu blechen. Was fehlt ist ein überzeugendes (und lieferbares!!) Angebot. Kommt mal aus dem Quark, ich möchte zu meinem Weihnachtsurlaub erstens was zu basteln und zweitens schnelle+hübsche fps haben!


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade die DVD zu Gemüte geführt... hat Raff eigentlich nen Zuschlag bekommen für die überdurchschnittliche Präsenz in den Videos?



Er ist eben bei den Leserinnen sehr beliebt! (bei allen dreien )

 @Topic: "Meine" Ausgabe ist noch auf dem Weg zum Händler. Ich muss mal ernsthaft über ein Abo nachdenken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2013)

Hat auf jeden Fall seine Vorteile, da kannst du Raffs Frisur noch ein paar Tage früher bestaunen (vielleicht bist du auch ne LeserIN? )


----------



## SaPass (30. November 2013)

Ich liebe Benchmarks und Grafikkarten-Test. Die Zeitschrift sieht super aus.

Ich möchte aber an dieser Stelle auf Fehler beim Einkaufsführer hinweisen, die mir spontan aufgefallen sind:
- Das LCD Display Eizo Foris FG2421 ist mit 120 Hz statt 240 Hz eingetragen
- Bei der Roccat Ryos MK Glow steht nicht dabei, dass es sich um eine mechanische Tastatur handelt
- Schaut euch mal die Zeile Anschlag/Druckpunkt bei der Roccat Ryos MK Pro und der Gigabyte Aivia Osmium an. Das hätte man doch wenigstens mal einheitlich machen können.


----------



## Ralf345 (1. Dezember 2013)

Auf Seite 110 bei der HD7950 in FC3 soll Windows 8.1 28% vorne liegen. Das geht sich nicht mit den fps aus (51 fps vs 49 fps wären 4%). 

3570k in 7zip 49 Sekunden schneller als 4670k, ja ne ist klar. Und sowas nehmt ihr ins Ranking. Nach eurem Ranking bietet 3570k die bessere Anwendungsleistung. Haswell hat zwar nicht so viel zugelegt, aber langsamer als Ivy Bridge ist er dann doch nicht.


----------



## monsen79 (1. Dezember 2013)

moin Jungs und Mädels 

Ich find die Ausgabe 01/2014 sehr gelungen viele neue Infos, tolle Preis/Leistungs Vergleiche! 
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn der PCGH-Leistungsindex CPUs ein mal im Jahr noch größer und mit mehr unterschiedlichen CPU-Generatioen ausfällt, um einen besseren Überblick zubekommen wo man sich nach ein paar Jahren des Nichtnachrüsten wieder findet in dem CPU-Leistungsindex.
 Könnte von mir aus auch drei Seiten sein   

mfG: monsen79


----------



## Olstyle (1. Dezember 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> - Das LCD Display Eizo Foris FG2421 ist mit 120 Hz statt 240 Hz eingetragen


 Die reale Wiederholrate des Panels dürfte in der Tat nur 120Hz betragen. Die 240 sind ein Werbewert den man mit Lightboost etc. rechtfertigt.


----------



## BikeRider (1. Dezember 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Die Zeitschrift sieht super aus.


 Werde ich sehen, wenn sie auch bei mir im Briefkasten liegt.
Heute leider aber auch nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Dezember 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade die DVD zu Gemüte geführt... hat Raff eigentlich nen Zuschlag bekommen für die überdurchschnittliche Präsenz in den Videos?
> 
> Bevor der gedruckte Teil dran ist schon mal ein Lob für die bewegten Bilder: Die Aufrüsttipps für die 290(X)+Custom Kühler haben mich nun endgültig davon abgehalten mir das (persönlich) anzutun, da ist mir dir Lösung für sie SpaWas bei aktuell erhältlichen Kühlern irgendwie nicht... gewissensberuhigend genug. Vielleicht komt da ja noch was sehr überzeugendes ab Werk auf den Markt.
> 
> Liebe Hersteller, das Rennen ist eröffnet! Ich habe Bedarf nach mehr Grafikleistung und bin bereit für eine gute Custom 290X oder 780Ti zu blechen. Was fehlt ist ein überzeugendes (und lieferbares!!) Angebot. Kommt mal aus dem Quark, ich möchte zu meinem Weihnachtsurlaub erstens was zu basteln und zweitens schnelle+hübsche fps haben!


 
Ach, vertraut Raff wieder nicht auf die kleinen Alukühlerchen? ^^ 
(Bei diesen Bauteilen, die bis 150°C spezifiziert sind... )
Um es mit Darth Vader zu sagen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Ee02WLxGk


----------



## marvinj (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss mich in erster Linie hier einmal bedanken. Ihr habt meine  Worte erhört und danach euren Leistungsindex angepasst 
Nein, im Ernst, ich finde es klasse, dass die iGPU's aus der Wertung geflogen sind, ich meine, die Dinger sind zwar ein Schmankerl, interessieren den Otto-Normal-Suchti aber eigentlich eher nicht. 
Traumhaft, außerdem endlich wieder eine Ausgabe, die ich an einem Tag durchelsen musste 
@PCGH Raff: Mir gefallen deine Videos, die lockere Art sowie die Informationsfülle die du so durch die  Gegend wirfst, gefallen mir 
Selbstsicherheit finde ich in den Videos wichtig, da kann sich Kollege Phil noch ne Scheibe abschneiden  (nicht böse nehmen^^)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2013)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> 3570k in 7zip 49 Sekunden schneller als 4670k, ja ne ist klar. Und sowas nehmt ihr ins Ranking. Nach eurem Ranking bietet 3570k die bessere Anwendungsleistung. Haswell hat zwar nicht so viel zugelegt, aber langsamer als Ivy Bridge ist er dann doch nicht.



Ja, das tun wir. Wenn irgendwo in der Architektur Stellschrauben dahingehend gedreht wurden, dass manche Programme auch langsamer laufen können, warum sollten wir das verschweigen? Falls es nur dieses eine Duell 4670K vs. 3570K beträfe, würde ich dir ja recht geben, dass man genauer auf einen Meßfehler hätte prüfen sollen (was wir nebenbei bemerkt so möglich auch immer tun). Aber generell mag der Haswell offenbar keine Komprimierung mit 7-Zip - auch die „großen“ i7-Versionen verhalten sich entsprechend. Und mehr noch: Sogar die Sandy-Bridges sind flotter.

Benchmarks danach selektieren, ob sie „zu den Erwartungen passen“? Nein, da begibt man sich mMn auf sehr sehr dünnes Eis.


----------



## Ralf345 (2. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ja, das tun wir. Wenn irgendwo in der Architektur Stellschrauben dahingehend gedreht wurden, dass manche Programme auch langsamer laufen können, warum sollten wir das verschweigen? Falls es nur dieses eine Duell 4670K vs. 3570K beträfe, würde ich dir ja recht geben, dass man genauer auf einen Meßfehler hätte prüfen sollen (was wir nebenbei bemerkt so möglich auch immer tun). Aber generell mag der Haswell offenbar keine Komprimierung mit 7-Zip - auch die „großen“ i7-Versionen verhalten sich entsprechend. Und mehr noch: Sogar die Sandy-Bridges sind flotter.
> 
> Benchmarks danach selektieren, ob sie „zu den Erwartungen passen“? Nein, da begibt man sich mMn auf sehr sehr dünnes Eis.




Wenn man eine 1 Jahr alte *Alpha* Software nimmt, die die neue CPU gar nicht kennt, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die neue CPU langsamer läuft. Das ist keine Weltneuheit. Btw gibt es eine neue Alpha. Man könnte schon in Frage stellen, ob eine Alpha Software überhaupt Sinn macht. In anderen 7zip Tests wie hier oder hier liegt Haswell ganz normal vor Ivy Bridge. Es liegt nicht an der CPU, sondern an der Alpha Software. Keine Ahnung wo du das "generell mag der Haswell offenbar keine Komprimierung hernimmst". 

Das Problem ist jetzt folgendes. Da ihr eine sehr kleine Auswahl von 4 Anwendungsprogrammen ins Rating mit einfließen lasst, macht sich ein derart extremer Ausreißer deutlich im Index bemerkbar und somit ist es kein repräsentatives Rating. Euer Rating werde ich einen unbedarften Nutzer nicht empfehlen können, ich müsste eher davor warnen. Bei nur 4 Tests muss man schon genau Acht geben, welche Anwendung man denn nun testet, um ein gutes repräsentatives Mittel abzugeben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich schau mir die Ergebnisse und das Programm nochmal an.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Dezember 2013)

Hmpf. Mein Heft ist immer noch nicht da. Ich zieh bald nach Polen an die Quelle.


----------



## tigerjessy (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin echt positiv überrascht.
Ich kaufe die PCGH seit 12/08 regelmäßig im Zeitschriftenhandel.
Letzten Monat habe ich mich wegen dem <So funktioniert ihr PC> für ein Miniabo entschieden.
Samstag war mein erstes Heft im Briefkasten, Respekt! 5 Tage vor dem Erscheinen im Handel.
Die Aboprämie (das Bookazine) hatte ich auch schon 2 Tage nach der Bezahlung.

Weiter so liebes Computec-Team


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Dezember 2013)

tigerjessy schrieb:


> Ich bin echt positiv überrascht.
> Ich kaufe die PCGH seit 12/08 regelmäßig im Zeitschriftenhandel.
> Letzten Monat habe ich mich wegen dem <So funktioniert ihr PC> für ein Miniabo entschieden.
> Samstag war mein erstes Heft im Briefkasten, Respekt! 5 Tage vor dem Erscheinen im Handel.
> ...



Shiat happens.


----------



## Sam (3. Dezember 2013)

Kleiner Fehler?


> Auf der Heft-DVD befinden sich Video-Artikel im HD-Format sowie die  Top-Vollversion des Open-World-Rennspiels Driver San Francisco.


Dungeon Siege 3, oder?


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Dezember 2013)

Klassischer C&P-Lapsus 

Wenn meine Ausgabe heute nicht kommt, werd ich sauer


----------



## BikeRider (3. Dezember 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Wenn meine Ausgabe heute nicht kommt, werd ich sauer


 Kann ich verstehen.
Meine Ausgabe ist heute auch noch nicht da


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Dezember 2013)

Heute gekommen. Ich frage mich was die Druckerei in Polen macht? Weil bei manchen ist die Zeitschrift schon am Samstag da gewesen


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. Dezember 2013)

marvinj schrieb:


> @PCGH Raff: Mir gefallen deine Videos, die lockere Art sowie die Informationsfülle die du so durch die  Gegend wirfst, gefallen mir
> Selbstsicherheit finde ich in den Videos wichtig, da kann sich Kollege Phil noch ne Scheibe abschneiden  (nicht böse nehmen^^)


 
Das ist doch konstruktive Kritik und du hast recht. Also werde ich nicht sauer. Hat jemand mal ein Messer? Kettensäge tut's auch. 

Ich hab da sicher noch was zu lernen, aber das ist ja auch okay. Außerdem hab ich heute Raff beim Video-Dreh genauso fluchen hören wie mich, wenn ich mich verhaspelt habe. Raff sammelt dann aber seine Coolness ganz professionell wieder ein, während ich beim nächsten Take nur noch nervöser bin, weil ich mich so drauf konzentriere was ich sage, was eigentlich nie funktioniert. Ist komisch, weil ich sonst selten Probleme damit habe einfach drauflos zu reden... Es fällt mir jedenfalls deutlich leichter, Mädels Telefonnummern abzuschwatzen als vor der Kamera einfach nur einen geraden Satz zu sagen. Am Telefon ist's ähnlich, da fehlt mir wohl der menschliche Bezug. Aber das ist wohl Übungssache... Bei den Mädels klang das Anfangs auch nicht wirklich überzeugend 

So long,
Phil


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Dezember 2013)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen.
> Meine Ausgabe ist heute auch noch nicht da


 
Meine ist nun doch heute angekommen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Blumen, marvinj!  Je nach Tagesform ist's mal besser, mal schlechter ... heute war's eher schlecht.



PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das ist doch konstruktive Kritik und du hast recht. Also werde ich nicht sauer. Hat jemand mal ein Messer? Kettensäge tut's auch.
> 
> Ich hab da sicher noch was zu lernen, aber das ist ja auch okay. Außerdem hab ich heute Raff beim Video-Dreh genauso fluchen hören wie mich, wenn ich mich verhaspelt habe. Raff sammelt dann aber seine Coolness ganz professionell wieder ein, während ich beim nächsten Take nur noch nervöser bin, weil ich mich so drauf konzentriere was ich sage, was eigentlich nie funktioniert. Ist komisch, weil ich sonst selten Probleme damit habe einfach drauflos zu reden... Es fällt mir jedenfalls deutlich leichter, Mädels Telefonnummern abzuschwatzen als vor der Kamera einfach nur einen geraden Satz zu sagen. Am Telefon ist's ähnlich, da fehlt mir wohl der menschliche Bezug. Aber das ist wohl Übungssache... Bei den Mädels klang das Anfangs auch nicht wirklich überzeugend
> 
> ...



Das ist tatsächlich das Hauptproblem: Je mehr man sich darauf konzentriert das Richtige zu sagen, desto weniger klappt's. Man muss bei jedem Take zwar wissen, was man sagen will, aber nicht *wie*. Das muss spontan plätschern. Und das geht nur mit Übung. Ich war bei meinen ersten Videos anno 2007 übrigens auch ganz scheu und nervös, es ist einfach komisch, sich selbst zu sehen und zu hören. Aber mit der Erfahrung wird das automatisch besser. Daher: dranbleiben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## JFF78 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich fand die Aussagen im 1150 Mainboard Test zum ASUS Z87 Sabertooth seltsam:

 "Bislang sind die Sabertooth-Mainboards eher als Oberklasse Plattform für AMD basierte Systeme bekannt. ASUS erweitert diesen Bereich nun auch auf Intel.."

 Hä? Sabertooth Boards gab es sogar schon für Intel 775 Sockel und auf alle Fälle für die letzten beiden High-End Sockel (X58,X79). Und unbekannt waren diese Intel Boards aufgrund ungewöhnlichen Konzepts/Aussehens keinesfalls.

 Und weiter im Text: " ..Für casemodder hingegen dürfte das Board ob seiner Grün- und Braun-töne eher eine Herausforderung darstellen.."

 Wo habt ihr da grüne Töne gefunden?? Also mit Ausnahme des USB 3.0 Front headers ist da nix grün


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. Dezember 2013)

Ähm, ja die älteren X58-Boards habe ich tatsächlich vergessen. Sorry dafür!

Das "Grün" bezieht sich auf diese komisch NATO-Grünen-Anschlüsse onboard. Nicht wirklich dominant, aber mich würden sie stören


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Dezember 2013)

Sam schrieb:


> Kleiner Fehler?
> 
> Dungeon Siege 3, oder?


 
Örks. Wird gleich gefixed.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Dezember 2013)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Wenn man eine 1 Jahr alte *Alpha* Software nimmt, die die neue CPU gar nicht kennt, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die neue CPU langsamer läuft. Das ist keine Weltneuheit. Btw gibt es eine neue Alpha. Man könnte schon in Frage stellen, ob eine Alpha Software überhaupt Sinn macht. In anderen 7zip Tests wie hier oder hier liegt Haswell ganz normal vor Ivy Bridge. Es liegt nicht an der CPU, sondern an der Alpha Software. Keine Ahnung wo du das "generell mag der Haswell offenbar keine Komprimierung hernimmst".
> 
> Das Problem ist jetzt folgendes. Da ihr eine sehr kleine Auswahl von 4 Anwendungsprogrammen ins Rating mit einfließen lasst, macht sich ein derart extremer Ausreißer deutlich im Index bemerkbar und somit ist es kein repräsentatives Rating. Euer Rating werde ich einen unbedarften Nutzer nicht empfehlen können, ich müsste eher davor warnen. Bei nur 4 Tests muss man schon genau Acht geben, welche Anwendung man denn nun testet, um ein gutes repräsentatives Mittel abzugeben.


 


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich schau mir die Ergebnisse und das Programm nochmal an.


 
So, ich habe mir die Ergebnisse nochmal angeschaut. Die „Haswell-7-zip-Schwäche“ trat bereits bei den Tests des Kollegen Sauter auf – also bevor die von dir konstatierte Unzufriedenheit mit den CPU-Tests seit dem Sauter-Abgang eintrat. Ergo liegt das Problem offenbar nicht allein an meiner Mangel-Kompetenz noch an der Alpha-Software.

Ich werde jetzt nochmal schauen, ob eventuell das Mainboard schuld sein könnte. Ist das nicht der Fall, gehe ich vorerst mal davon aus, dass Real-Life-Packen mit 7-Zip aus mir unbekannten Gründen auf dem Haswell eben tatsächlich langsamer läuft als mit Ivy Bridge. 

Ich sehe das übrigens auch nicht Rating-verfälschender an, als die Verwendung von x264, welches AVX2 nutzt. Da könnte man genauso argumentieren, dass das mit 25% für den Anwendungsindex übergewichtet ist. Wie so oft im Leben heben sich Extreme gegenseitig auf und heraus kommt das, was man als Durchschnitt bezeichnet. Ein Durchschnitt mit einer Maximalabweichung von 3% wäre mMn auch ziemlich witzlos, dann könnte man sich's gleich sparen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Es fällt mir jedenfalls deutlich leichter, Mädels Telefonnummern abzuschwatzen als vor der Kamera einfach nur einen geraden Satz zu sagen. Am Telefon ist's ähnlich, da fehlt mir wohl der menschliche Bezug. Aber das ist wohl Übungssache... Bei den Mädels klang das Anfangs auch nicht wirklich überzeugend.


Stell dir einfach vor, Kapitän Kunoth sei ne ganz Hübsche - auch wenn du seine Durchwahl schon kennst


----------



## Wayne9 (4. Dezember 2013)

Randnotiz: Radeon R9 270  S.34 oben links Kästchen

Kann ich irgend eine 270 und höher kaufen und erhalte den Code dann weil dieser in der Verpackung mitgeliefert wird? Oder muss man das jeweils mit Asus,MSI, Sapphire und etc... abwickeln? Wie wird das gehandhabt?


----------



## BikeRider (4. Dezember 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Meine ist nun doch heute angekommen


 Meine hat es heute auch geschafft


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. Dezember 2013)

Mir hat der Kühlertest der Radeon R9 290X sehr gefallen 
Hat mich dazu bewegt doch noch eine mit Referenzkühler zu kaufen, bei der ich den Kühler selbst tausche 
Und der Vergleich zwischen Win 7 und Win8.1 ist sehr interessant.
Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich nie wieder auf Win 7 zurückwechsel


----------



## Ralf345 (4. Dezember 2013)

Die 4670k Resultate kommen mir im allgemeinen seltsam vor. Der Abstand zum i5-4570 liegt oft ungewöhnlich niedrig. In 7zip sogar langsamer... 

Anno: +2,1%
BF4= +3,2%
SC2= +7,5%
TES5= +1%

Im Juni Test lagen beide im Durchschnitt weiter auseinander. 

Anno= +7,4%
BF3= +8%
Dirt= +8,2%
SC2= +5%
TES5= +2,3%


----------



## XD-User (4. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das ist doch konstruktive Kritik und du hast recht. Also werde ich nicht sauer. Hat jemand mal ein Messer? Kettensäge tut's auch.
> 
> Ich hab da sicher noch was zu lernen, aber das ist ja auch okay. Außerdem hab ich heute Raff beim Video-Dreh genauso fluchen hören wie mich, wenn ich mich verhaspelt habe. Raff sammelt dann aber seine Coolness ganz professionell wieder ein, während ich beim nächsten Take nur noch nervöser bin, weil ich mich so drauf konzentriere was ich sage, was eigentlich nie funktioniert. Ist komisch, weil ich sonst selten Probleme damit habe einfach drauflos zu reden... Es fällt mir jedenfalls deutlich leichter, Mädels Telefonnummern abzuschwatzen als vor der Kamera einfach nur einen geraden Satz zu sagen. Am Telefon ist's ähnlich, da fehlt mir wohl der menschliche Bezug. Aber das ist wohl Übungssache... Bei den Mädels klang das Anfangs auch nicht wirklich überzeugend
> 
> ...



Das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal unter einem deiner Videos  Hast du denn nicht die Möglichkeit Rasenschnitt aka nen Sandwich aka nen Jonnie aka Medizinisches Mariuhana zu konsumieren haha 
Aber wie Raff schon sagt, es ist komisch sich sprechen zu hören und sich dabei noch zu sehen, dass kommt aber alles mit der Zeit 
Geht imr am Telefon genau so :X

PS: WER HAT DIE VERDAMMTE PCGH 20 CENT TEURER GEMACHT? OHNE WAS ZU SAGEN  Jeden ersten Mittwoch im Monat, gehe ich zum Kiosk meines Vertrauen mit genau 5.30€ in meinem Portemonaie (solange ich nicht mehr brauche ) und zahle meine PCGH gerne,heute, schock 20 Cent mehr und dank des mit dem bezahlten 10ers viel Kleingeld in der Tasche. Ist jetzt nicht schlimm, doch wurden wir hier überhaupt drauf hingewiesen davor?


----------



## Bummsbirne (4. Dezember 2013)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen.
> Meine Ausgabe ist heute auch noch nicht da


 


Meine is mal wieder erst heute gekommen. Die ersten 2 Ausgaben kamen noch 3 Tage früher. Die letzten 10 Ausgaben kamen immer am normalen "Release Tag". Da kann ich das Teil auch beim Kiosk "nebenan" kaufen um wenigstens den Trinkhallenbesitzer n paar Cent in die Kasse zu spülen.
Hmmm....warum hab ich nochmal ein Abo abgeschlossen....ach ja, es wird damit geworben, dass man das Magazin einige Tage früher erhält...

Davon ab sind die letzten 4 DVDs immer schwer zu lesen. 4 Laufwerke (DVD-Rom, DVD Brenner und 2 BD Brenner) brauchen ne Ewigkeit um irgendwas zu starten. Allein im Menü umzuschalten dauert schon 10 Sekunden. Man hört das Laufwerk nur verzweifelt die Disc zu lesen. Dass ihr die ohne Probleme austauscht weiß ich ja. Ich hab aber ganz ehrlich kein Bock mehr mich stehts um ne neue Disc zu bemühen. Die "defekten" Scheiben wandern direkt in den Hausmüll. Wenns hier und da mal n bissl länger dauert ist das ja nicht so wild. Aber so viele? Die DVDs die recht "gut" zu lesen waren, waren die 2 seitigen zum umdrehen.
Ich freu mich doch immer so auf Raffs Drei Wetter Taft Beton Föhnfrisur Sehen kann ich se nich




Zum Inhalt des Hefts kann ich noch nichts sagen. Es macht von den Themen her einen guten Eindruck. 











Davon aber nun abgesehen hab ich soeben Word 2003 gestartet um mein Abo zu kündigen


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir gerade das Magazin gekauft und als erstes auf die Seite 36 zum Artikel "290(X): kalt und leise!" geblättert. Warum habt ihr nicht den Arctic Hybrid getestet!!!  Das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Dezember 2013)

Weils dann nicht "leise" wäre, der Hybrid hat eine recht laute Pumpe (~1,5 Sone). Unter Last verschmerzbar, im Idle nicht.
BTW: Meine hat diesmal auch wieder länger gebraucht. Egal, habe sie eh schon am Bahnhofskiosk durchgelesen.


----------



## Klarostorix (4. Dezember 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> BTW: Meine hat diesmal auch wieder länger gebraucht. Egal, habe sie eh schon am Bahnhofskiosk durchgelesen.


 
Immer diese Schwarzleser


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Dezember 2013)

Der Hybrid wurde in der PCGH 02/13 auf einer 7970 GHz Edition mit dem MK26 und Peter verglichen. Bei 40% Lüfterdrehzal/1.4 Sone waren die Wandlertemperaturen am niedrigsten, die Chiptemperatur nur ein Grad schlechter als beim MK26. Der MK26 und Peter wurden jeweils mit 2 140mm Lüftern bei 12 Volt betrieben. Allein schon wegen diesen Ergebnissen und dem bekannten Problem der hohen Wandlertemperaturen einer 290X wäre ein Test sinnvoll gewesen. Dazu ist er der einzige Kühler dieser Art am Markt und wenn immer wieder Spiele- PCs im Mini-ITX Format als Thema in einer Heftausgabe behandelt werden, dann kann ich doch auch einen Kühler testen, der sich in Gehäusen mit Platz für Dualslot-Kühllösungen einsetzen lässt. Einen Platz für den Radiator finde ich in allen Gehäusen in denen auch Platz für eine Grafikkarte mit der Länge einer 290X/780Ti vorhanden ist. Ich bleib dabei. Das Ding hätte einfach berücksichtigt werden müssen. Stattdessen wird ein Thermalright Shaman verwendet, bei dem schon vorher das Problem mit zu hohen Wandlertemperaturen festgestellt wurde. Raff hat sogar bestätigt, dass sie den Arctic im Lager haben. Auspacken, Draufschnallen und fertig.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (4. Dezember 2013)

Dungeon Siege III startet nicht ! Fehlermeldung : Unable to create Driect3D Device.
 Hat Jemand ne Ahnung


----------



## Bummsbirne (4. Dezember 2013)

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1960112

Versuch das mal. Ansonsten bitte directX 9 installieren


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Dezember 2013)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade das Magazin gekauft und als erstes auf die Seite 36 zum Artikel "290(X): kalt und leise!" geblättert. Warum habt ihr nicht den Arctic Hybrid getestet!!!  Das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden.


 
Ich hatte ihn daneben liegen und sogar Bilder des Kühlblocks geschossen, am Ende flog er aber wegen Platzmangels und der Erkenntnis, dass alle Kühler kein Problem haben – die Randinfo "der passt" hat's irgendwie nicht in den Artikel geschafft, sorry.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## marvinj (5. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das ist doch konstruktive Kritik und du hast recht. Also werde ich nicht sauer. Hat jemand mal ein Messer? Kettensäge tut's auch.
> 
> Ich hab da sicher noch was zu lernen, aber das ist ja auch okay. Außerdem hab ich heute Raff beim Video-Dreh genauso fluchen hören wie mich, wenn ich mich verhaspelt habe. Raff sammelt dann aber seine Coolness ganz professionell wieder ein, während ich beim nächsten Take nur noch nervöser bin, weil ich mich so drauf konzentriere was ich sage, was eigentlich nie funktioniert. Ist komisch, weil ich sonst selten Probleme damit habe einfach drauflos zu reden... Es fällt mir jedenfalls deutlich leichter, Mädels Telefonnummern abzuschwatzen als vor der Kamera einfach nur einen geraden Satz zu sagen. Am Telefon ist's ähnlich, da fehlt mir wohl der menschliche Bezug. Aber das ist wohl Übungssache... Bei den Mädels klang das Anfangs auch nicht wirklich überzeugend
> 
> ...



Das wird ja alles schon  Ich meine, wenn man mich jetzt mal so plump vor die Kamera setzen würde, naja das Wort Desaster beschreibt es sicher gut. Ich wetter, ich spreche zu schnell, nuschele und bin total nervös 
Deswegen ist ja auch alles in Butter und ich warte auf die nächsten Videos 
Jaja, die Frauen machen einem das auch nicht einfach 

MfG
marvinj


----------



## abo@computec.de (5. Dezember 2013)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Meine is mal wieder erst heute gekommen. Die ersten 2 Ausgaben kamen noch 3 Tage früher. Die letzten 10 Ausgaben kamen immer am normalen "Release Tag". Da kann ich das Teil auch beim Kiosk "nebenan" kaufen um wenigstens den Trinkhallenbesitzer n paar Cent in die Kasse zu spülen.
> Hmmm....warum hab ich nochmal ein Abo abgeschlossen....ach ja, es wird damit geworben, dass man das Magazin einige Tage früher erhält...
> 
> Davon ab sind die letzten 4 DVDs immer schwer zu lesen. 4 Laufwerke (DVD-Rom, DVD Brenner und 2 BD Brenner) brauchen ne Ewigkeit um irgendwas zu starten. Allein im Menü umzuschalten dauert schon 10 Sekunden. Man hört das Laufwerk nur verzweifelt die Disc zu lesen. Dass ihr die ohne Probleme austauscht weiß ich ja. Ich hab aber ganz ehrlich kein Bock mehr mich stehts um ne neue Disc zu bemühen. Die "defekten" Scheiben wandern direkt in den Hausmüll. Wenns hier und da mal n bissl länger dauert ist das ja nicht so wild. Aber so viele? Die DVDs die recht "gut" zu lesen waren, waren die 2 seitigen zum umdrehen.
> ...


 

Hallo,
wäre es möglich, die PLZ bzw. Adresse der Lieferanschrift direkt an den Verlag zu übermitteln - entweder als PN oder direkt per Mail an: abo@computec.de
Die PCGH wurde so verschickt, dass diese bereits Samstag (innerhalb Deutschland) hätte im Briefkasten sein müssen.
vielen Dank 
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## abo@computec.de (5. Dezember 2013)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Meine hat es heute auch geschafft


 Hallo,
auch das ist eindeutig zu spät zugestellt.
wäre es möglich, die PLZ bzw. Adresse der Lieferanschrift  direkt an den Verlag zu übermitteln - entweder als PN oder direkt per  Mail an: abo@computec.de
Die PCGH wurde so verschickt, dass diese bereits Samstag (innerhalb Deutschland) hätte im Briefkasten sein müssen.
vielen Dank 
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Olstyle (5. Dezember 2013)

Kam denn sonst Post an den vorherigen Tagen. Bei uns kenne ich es dass sich einfach mal der Briefträger ein/zwei Tag Pause gönnt und dann kommt plötzlich alle vermisste Post auf einen Schlag.


----------



## marvinj (6. Dezember 2013)

Sie war ordnungsgemäß am Samstag bei mir (glaub ich ).


----------



## BikeRider (6. Dezember 2013)

abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch das ist eindeutig zu spät zugestellt.
> wäre es möglich, die PLZ bzw. Adresse der Lieferanschrift  direkt an den Verlag zu übermitteln - entweder als PN oder direkt per  Mail an: abo@computec.de
> Die PCGH wurde so verschickt, dass diese bereits Samstag (innerhalb Deutschland) hätte im Briefkasten sein müssen.
> ...


 Dank dir für deine Antwort 
Hast ne PN von mir.


----------



## freibier47906 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hoi...woran kann es liegen,daß ich Dungeon Siege 3 von der Heft CD nicht installiert bekomme?
Irgendwie scheint die Installation bei mir nicht zu klappen.Alles läuft  recht reibungslos,bis ich die Installationssprache gewählt habe,und es  losgeht...bis zu folgender Meldung "Installiere DirectX Redist Package"  und dann nix mehr selbst nach 10-15min des Wartens tut sich rein gar  nichts mehr.
Hab schon Steam vorher installiert,weil ich dacht,daran läge es vielleicht,aber auch nicht.
Das Ganze steht auch schon im PC-Games Forum,aber da hat sich noch nichts getan,also will ich mit diesem Eintrag hier die Chancen auf eine Antwort erhöhen.


----------



## latinoramon (8. Dezember 2013)

ich habe das gefühl das die DVD früher iwi besser waren.... mehr videos, mehr infos, Tipps & Tricks....
und ich habe die DVD´s, nun ja CD´s fast von anfang an.
Meine erste ausgabe die ich mir gekauft hatte ist:
12/2003.
da waren aber noch keine Videos drinne.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auch Probleme mit der DVD, sprich das sie für mein Laufwerk schwer lesbar ist. Ich musste die Videos auf meinen PC kopieren damit ich sie flüssig abspielen konnte. Kann es sein das die DVD bei der Heftproduktion schon in die Seiten gelegt wird(also auf Seite 2 praktisch) und dann im Laufe der Produktion hohen Temperaturen ausgesetzt wird? Ich kenn mich mit sowas nicht aus, aber irgendwie muss man ja den Heftrücken so zusammengepresst bekommen das man die Seiten nicht einzeln in der Hand hat und ich denke das geht nur mit einer entsprechenden Hitze.


----------



## RR (9. Dezember 2013)

Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben.

Meistens hilft in solchen Fällen:

Zitat:
"Ihr müsst in den direct x Ordner gehen. Dort einen neuen Ordner   erstellen, Name des Ordners spielt keine Rolle. Und dann alle rar   Archive in den neuen Ordner verschieben. Aber nur die rar Archive. Die   restlichen Dateien dort belassen wo sie sind. 
Dann neu starten und die Installation neu starten. Müsste dann normal durchlaufen." 						
Zitat Ende


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Dezember 2013)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Raff hat sogar bestätigt, dass sie den Arctic im Lager haben. Auspacken, Draufschnallen und fertig.


 
Ganz so einfach ist's nicht. Wenn ich etwas mache, dann vernünftig.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Vagas (9. Dezember 2013)

Welche Lüfter sind es die ihr dort auf den Radi setzt im Wakü Artikel?
Diese orangen Lüfter würden gut zum Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC passen. 
*
EDIT: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/308538-pcgh-ausgabe-01-2014-luefter-auf-cover.html

*Hat sich geklärt ^^


----------



## Superwip (10. Dezember 2013)

Wenn schon dann denn schon- im CPU Test hätte man statt dem alten (mittlerweile ist er kaum noch zu bekommen!), Sandy Bridge-E basierenden Xeon E5-2687W (8 Kerne, 3,1-3,8GHz) lieber einen neueren Xeon E5-2687W v2 (8 Kerne, 3,4-4GHz) und/oder einen Xeon E5-2690 v2 (10 Kerne, 3-3,6GHz) und/oder einen Xeon E5-2697 (12 Kerne, 2,7-3,5GHz) testen sollen; diese hätten nicht nur den wahren Fortschritt der Ivy Bridge-E Serie demonstriert die doch weit mehr als ein Taktupgrade ist und sie hätten sich noch viel deutlicher von den Desktopkrücken abgesetzt.

Der Xeon E5-2687W v2 ist dem i7-4960X etwa in jeder Hinsicht ebenbürtig... abgesehen davon das er ihm 200MHz Basistakt fehlen (Turbo erreicht er den selben), dafür hat er aber 2 zusätzliche Kerne, einen 10MiB größeren L3 Cache. In Benchmarks sollte er den i7-4960X fast ausnahmslos schlagen. Der Xeon E5-2697 sollte die schnellsten normalen Desktop CPUs in einigen Anwendungsbenchmarks praktisch "überrunden" und ihre Ergebnisse fast verdoppeln können. Dennoch ist er nichtmal der Vollausbau dieser mächtigen Plattform welche sowohl noch TDP Reserven als auch 3 weitere, deaktivierte Kerne zu bieten hat.

Diese CPUs zeigen auch den Stillstand im Desktop CPU Bereich im Vergleich zu dem was wirklich möglich wäre wenn man (wenn Intel) denn nur wollte, die gnadenlose Überlegenheit Intels gegenüber AMD (bzw. auch die de-facto Kapitulation AMDs) im Hochleistungsbereich und wo die Kernskalierung auch bei modernen Spielen aufhört. Nicht zuletzt auch aus diesen Gründen sind diese CPUs sehr interessant auch wenn sie angesichts ihrer Preise von über 1500€ wohl nur für relativ wenige PCGH Leser eine echte Kaufoption sind.


Sehr positiv am CPU Test ist jedenfalls der konsequente Versuch GPU- und auch RAM Limits möglichst zu eliminieren sowie die Verwendung von Win 8.1 auch wenn viele Win 7 gefordert haben.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Dezember 2013)

Der 2687W v1 hat 8C und das Die hat auch 8C. 12C und 15C gibt's erst mit IVB EP und IVB EX.

*EDIT*
Sorry, du hast ja den v2 erwähnt ganz oben ...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Dezember 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann denn schon- im CPU Test hätte man statt dem alten (mittlerweile ist er kaum noch zu bekommen!), Sandy Bridge-E basierenden Xeon E5-2687W (8 Kerne, 3,1-3,8GHz) lieber einen neueren Xeon E5-2687W v2 (8 Kerne, 3,4-4GHz) und/oder einen Xeon E5-2690 v2 (10 Kerne, 3-3,6GHz) und/oder einen Xeon E5-2697 (12 Kerne, 2,7-3,5GHz) testen sollen; diese hätten nicht nur den wahren Fortschritt der Ivy Bridge-E Serie demonstriert die doch weit mehr als ein Taktupgrade ist und sie hätten sich noch weit viel deutlicher von den Desktopkrücken abgesetzt.



Du hast recht, aber diese CPUs standen uns für einen Test leider nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## stoepsel (10. Dezember 2013)

So,habe jetzt eine Woche mal ab und an 1-2 Blicke in die aktuelle Print geworfen.
Finde die ganzen gelben Balken da hervorragend! Besonders die, im Test der GTX 780TI , weil ich da natürlich auch meine aktuelle Graka wieder finde. Sehr interessant auch die Info, bei welchem Takt eine 780, einer Titan oder TI ebenbürtig wird. Danke! Sowas ist genau das, was ich als Infos brauche.

Ebenfalls gefallen tuen mir auch die gelben Balken der CPU-Tests ...Diese sind durch die gesammelten Daten über Win 8.1 und Spiele-Kernskalierung sehr interessant und informativ geworden. Nicht einfach plumpe Benches, sondern handfeste umfangreiche Informationen für meine Wenigkeit! TOP!

Freue mich schon auf die nächsten gelben Balken, auch, wenn sich in der Tat, an den Ergebnissen an sich nicht viel ändern wird- weil man sich aber eh nicht alles merken kann, sind es im Grunde immer wieder neue Balken...

Für den Rest des Heftes war ich bis jetzt leider etwas kurz angebunden. 

Anscheinend bin ich eine Balkenfetischist!


----------



## maxxxeee (10. Dezember 2013)

Schön wenn man sich die letzten beiden Ausgaben vor einer Woche bestellt hat und diese immer noch nicht da sind -.-


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Dezember 2013)

Kannst Du mir den Vorgang als PN schicken?


----------



## maxxxeee (11. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir den Vorgang als PN schicken?


 
Hat sich erledigt. Sind heute angekommen 

Hat aber trotzdem eine Woche gedauert ...


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Mir ist ein Fehler aufgefallen, bei den Grafikkarten. Im Test habt ihr bei der MSI R9 280X Gaming die Lautstärken 0,2/1,9/2,6 Sone angegeben, hinten im Einkaufsführer stehen aber 0,2/1,5/1,7 Sone. Welche Werte stimmen denn nun? ^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2013)

Die im Test sind korrekt. Solche Fehler passieren, wenn der Hersteller zwei Wochen nach Sendung des Samples meint, dass die neue Retail-Charge mit einem überarbeiteten BIOS ausgeliefert wird ... Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich die Karte bereits durchgetestet und anschließend vergessen, die Werte im Einkaufsführer zu aktualisieren. Da will man pflichtbewusst alles richtig machen und die aktuellen Werte im Heft haben, aber irgendwas ist ja immer.  Hintergrund: Das ältere BIOS lässt die Spannungswandler zu warm werden (dafür war sie etwas leiser), daher hat MSI die Werte angepasst. Der Bug ist jedenfalls in der 02/2014 gefixt und zahlreiche neue Karten integriert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Dezember 2013)

Hm also kann der Lüfter der Karte dann wohl auch nicht manuell per Afterburner runter geregelt werden weil dann die selben Probleme auftauchen werden. Schade, dann versuch ichs mal mit der getesteten Asus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2013)

Richtig, viel Luft nach oben ist aufgrund der flachen Kühlplatte nicht vorhanden – außer du senkst die Kernspannung ab, dann haben auch die Wandler weniger zu tun. Die Asus DC2T hat hier größere Reserven, das steht auch im Text. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ludscha (14. Dezember 2013)

Eine kleine, Rüge an den Verfasser des Artikels "Wakü im Eigenbau Teil 1".  

Das positive am Artikel ist, das er sich gut liest und mit Weitsicht geschrieben wurde.

Jetzt kommt das ABER, was im ganzen Artikel nicht Erwähnt wird: 

Ich meine es ist äußerst wichtig einen WaKü-Neuling darauf hinzuweisen, das vor dem Zusammenbau Teile wie Radiator, AGB, Pumpe, Kühler  
etc. mit destilliertem Wasser gespühlt werden müssen um Herstellungsrückstände zu entfernen.

Zum anderen glaube ich wird es dem WaKü-Neuling keinen Spass bereiten, wenn er die neue Wasserkühlung wieder komplett zerlegen muss.
Alles mit Desti spülen darf und dann nochmal neue Suppe kaufen darf, nur weil er im Artikel nicht darauf hingewiesen würde.

EDIT: Was mir auch etwas missfällt ist, warum werden im CPU-Index (oder bei Tests) keine LGA 1366 Sechskern Prozzis (z.B.:i7 990X) gelistet ?? 
Sind Sie euch zu alt oder haben sie für eure Tests zu wenig Leistung ?? 

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Kaya1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir vor 2-3 wochen die pcgames magazin bestellt und per netbanking sofort bezahlt, vor über eine woche kam das PCGH-Wissensbuch an aber ich habe keine weiteren ausgaben bekommen. 
Gilt mein abo erst ab 2014 ? oder ist da etwas falsch gelaufen ? 

Lg
Kaya


----------



## Polyethylen (16. Dezember 2013)

Also bei mir war eine Mail bekommen, wo drinstand, ab wann das Heft zugestellt werden wird.
Wenn du vor 2-3 Wochen bestellt hast (also ca. Ende November) wird es erst mit der übernächsten Ausgabe (also im Januar, bzw. Ende Dezember, mit Abo bekommt man es ja etwas eher) ankommen. War bei mir auch so (Ende Oktober bestellt - ab Dezember bekommen) 
Die Prämie (auch das Buch^^) kam bei mir auch recht flott.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Dezember 2013)

Kaya1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mir vor 2-3 wochen die pcgames magazin bestellt und per netbanking sofort bezahlt, vor über eine woche kam das PCGH-Wissensbuch an aber ich habe keine weiteren ausgaben bekommen.
> Gilt mein abo erst ab 2014 ? oder ist da etwas falsch gelaufen ?
> ...



Hallo,

wenn Du es genau wissen willst, kannst Du mir Deinen echten Namen als PN zukommen und ich kann nachschauen lassen, wann die Lieferung beginnt.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2013)

ludscha schrieb:


> Ich meine es ist äußerst wichtig einen WaKü-Neuling darauf hinzuweisen, das vor dem Zusammenbau Teile wie Radiator, AGB, Pumpe, Kühler
> etc. mit destilliertem Wasser gespühlt werden müssen um Herstellungsrückstände zu entfernen.
> 
> Zum anderen glaube ich wird es dem WaKü-Neuling keinen Spass bereiten, wenn er die neue Wasserkühlung wieder komplett zerlegen muss.
> Alles mit Desti spülen darf und dann nochmal neue Suppe kaufen darf, nur weil er im Artikel nicht darauf hingewiesen würde.


 
Das sicherlich nicht. Allerdings wird spülen nur mit destilliertem Wasser ihn davor auch nicht bewahren, denn wasserlösliche Substanzen sind selten ein Problem. Das Radiatoren mit Fettlöser gespült werden sollten, wird aber immerhin am Rande erwähnt. (Bei Kühlern, AGBs und Pumpen ist es dagegen imho nicht zwingend nötig. Da können sich als Produktionsrückstand allenfalls Späne drinne finden, was miserable Qualität wäre. Und die kriegt man mit einfachem Spülen dann auch nicht zuverlässig raus, sondern nur in dem man alles zerlegt.)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ludscha,



ludscha schrieb:


> EDIT: Was mir auch etwas missfällt ist, warum werden im CPU-Index (oder bei Tests) keine LGA 1366 Sechskern Prozzis (z.B.:i7 990X) gelistet ??
> Sind Sie euch zu alt oder haben sie für eure Tests zu wenig Leistung ??
> 
> MFG
> ludscha


 
Weder noch. Es lag schlicht daran, dass wir für den neuen Leistungsindex innerhalb kurzer Zeit neue Tests bewerten, einen Notenschlüssel erstellen und etliche Prozessoren testen mussten. Dabei sind wir zunächst nach den Kriterien der Verbreitung und des aktuellen Angebots vorgegangen - beide erfüllen die So1366-Sechskerner nicht.

Aber für die kommende Ausgabe 02/2014 haben wir nachgeliefert. Im Leistungsindex ist das Gulftown-Topmodell 990X aufgeführt.


----------



## Ralf345 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ein neuer Tiefpunkt im CPU Index in 02/2014 ist erreicht. Offenbar hat der i5-4670k die Ergebnisse vom i7-2600k übernommen. Bis auf BF4 entsprechen die 2600k Ergenisse aus 01/2014 nun den i5-4670k Ergebnissen in Heft 02/2014. Lustige Sachen kommen da raus. So liegt der Haswell in x264 hinter dem i5-3570K. Der hat übrigens einfach mal so 10 fps in Anno verloren im Vergleich zum letzten Heft während in x264 auf wundersame Weise 33% dazugekommen sind. Die Haswell Werte ändern sich wirklich jeden Monat wie ich sagte, mehr als unglaubwürdig euer Ranking.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Dezember 2013)

Lahm, wie ich bin, habe ich die 01/14 heute erst abgeschlossen - und mal eine Frage zu Seite 57:
Im Kasten schreibt ihr, dass der C1-USB-Bug zu Systemabstürzen und Datenverlust auf diversen Geräten (selbst internen) führen kann. Gibts dazu irgendwo online näheres und verlinkbare Quellen?
Das Thema "Ich habe einen Grund gefunden, Intel zu bashen" sorgt ja immer wieder für Situationen, die Moderatoren die Sorge "überschüssige Freizeit" nehmen und der Bug war in diesem Jahr einer der beliebtesten Aufhänger. Da hat man am liebsten alles schriftlich. Und im Vergleich zum (/zu meinem) bisherigen Stand der Dinge*, ist eure Aussage schon ein ziemlich schwerer Klotz.


*: Keine Fortsetzung der Arbeit in einzelnen Programmen (pdf-Reader, Mediaplayer) möglich, bei Verwendung eines bestimmten USB3-Stick-Controllers. Aber keinesfalls Datenverluste, keine Abstürze und keine Probleme mit irgendwelcher anderen USB3-Hardware und erst recht nicht mit nicht-USB3-Hardware.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo Ralf345,
Bitte entschuldige die späte Antwort, aber heute ist mein erster Tag nach dem Urlaub.



Ralf345 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Tiefpunkt im CPU Index in 02/2014 ist erreicht. Offenbar hat der i5-4670k die Ergebnisse vom i7-2600k übernommen. Bis auf BF4 entsprechen die 2600k Ergenisse aus 01/2014 nun den i5-4670k Ergebnissen in Heft 02/2014. Lustige Sachen kommen da raus. So liegt der Haswell in x264 hinter dem i5-3570K. Der hat übrigens einfach mal so 10 fps in Anno verloren im Vergleich zum letzten Heft während in x264 auf wundersame Weise 33% dazugekommen sind. Die Haswell Werte ändern sich wirklich jeden Monat wie ich sagte, mehr als unglaubwürdig euer Ranking.



Danke, dass du dir Monat für Monat die Mühe machst, unsere Rankings und die Einzelwerte zu prüfen! Die Index-Werte, also die Prozente, stimmen im Leistungsindex. Die Zusatzangaben, also die Einzel-Fps, sind in der Tat - und leider(!) wieder einmal - durcheinander geraten, was an einem im Dezember eingeschleppten Fehler in meiner Excel-Tabelle lag und der auch noch weitere Auswirkungen hatte: Die Einzelwerte des 990X, des 2500K, des 3570K, des i3-4330, des 9370 und des 8320 sind ebenfalls verrutscht.  Die Einzelwerte in Ausgabe 01/2014 sind die korrekten.

Dass die vorweihnachtliche Heftabgabe zeitlich recht angespannt war, ist mit ein Grund für das Durchrutschen des Bugs, aber natürlich keine Entschuldigung.


Der Excel-Fehler ist inzwischen korrigiert, sollte in Zukunft also nicht mehr auftreten. Der „Wert“ des Indizes - gleich im doppelten Wortsinne – ist davon jedoch nicht beeinträchtigt, da wie gesagt, die *Index-Werte in Prozent stimmen*; sie sind von dem Bug nicht betroffen.


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2014)

Insgesamt sehr gelungen. 

 Mir würde gefallen wenn mehr Sachen drin wären als Anleitung von wegen Bios Edit bei Geforce und AMD Karten. Sowas wäre echt klasse

 Tests und so weiter wieder Top


----------



## marvinj (14. Januar 2014)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Tiefpunkt im CPU Index in 02/2014 ist erreicht. Offenbar hat der i5-4670k die Ergebnisse vom i7-2600k übernommen. Bis auf BF4 entsprechen die 2600k Ergenisse aus 01/2014 nun den i5-4670k Ergebnissen in Heft 02/2014. Lustige Sachen kommen da raus. So liegt der Haswell in x264 hinter dem i5-3570K. Der hat übrigens einfach mal so 10 fps in Anno verloren im Vergleich zum letzten Heft während in x264 auf wundersame Weise 33% dazugekommen sind. Die Haswell Werte ändern sich wirklich jeden Monat wie ich sagte, mehr als unglaubwürdig euer Ranking.


 Leider wahr...
Wer macht denn die Qualitätssicherung bei euch?


----------



## keinnick (14. Januar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Leider wahr...
> Wer macht denn die Qualitätssicherung bei euch?



Der Fehler wurde doch oben schon erklärt.


----------



## marvinj (14. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der Fehler wurde doch oben schon erklärt.


 Stimmt. Hab Carsten's Kommentar gar nicht gesehen?


----------



## buenzli2 (15. Januar 2014)

Meine letzte Kritik ever:

"Pixelschubser". 10 mal gelesen, in Rage das Heft zerfetzt. Nein, nicht in der Hand. Es hatte so ein Tempo beim Einschlag in die Wand. Meine letzte Erinnerung an euch hätte echt besser sein müssen. Tja. Im 12/2013 war der CPU und GPU Leistungsindex wieder ok und jetzt ist er wieder unbrauchbar wie in 11/13. Ex-Leser seit Ausgabe 1.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Januar 2014)

Probier's bitte nochmal, diesmal konstruktiv – was genau ist kaputt? 

MfG,
Raff


----------

